
Show HN: Browser extensions to disable Slack's new WYSIWYG editor - p0cc
https://github.com/pocc/no-wysiwyg
======
p0cc
These extensions have been registered:

    
    
      * Firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disable-slack-wysiwyg/
      * Chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jenojkbpialbgpbgokiakifhpmoponjn
    

Based on the script by Kevin Fahy [1] and multiple discussions [2] [3] about
Slack's new interface.

Let me know if you have any questions.

    
    
      [1]: https://github.com/kfahy/slack-disable-wysiwyg-bookmarklet
      [2]: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21589647
      [3]: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21591950

------
mtmail
See also the bookmarklet
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21591950](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21591950)

